# Missing Golden in West Chester, OH - Rescued girl now on the lam



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Cross-posting for GRRAND.
*

*EMERGENCY!!!! URGENT!!!! WE STILL HAVE A LOST GRRAND DOG IN WEST CHESTER, OHIO *
Sweetie, one of the breeder dogs recently rescued, escaped her West Chester home on Tuesday evening. It is now Thursday, and the temperature is going up. She is likely very hungry and thirsty.
Sweetie is a yellow color, weighs 55 pounds and is underweight. She is wearing her GRRAND collar and tag, a yellow Martindale collar and is dragging a PURPLE AND WHITE leash behind her. She is *EXTREMELY SKITTISH AND AFRAID OF PEOPLE.* She may be hiding in the woods surrounding Barb O'Toole's subdivision. She was last seen in the subdivision, heading north.
Barb lives on Quiet Time Place in the Lakota Hills Subdivision. The subdivision can be entered by either Tylersville Road or Hamilton-Mason Road. Barb lives on the Deer Hollow side of the subdivision, off of Kennesaw. She can be reached at 513-608-2058.
If you live in the West Chester, Liberty Township or Mason area, please take time TONIGHT OR TOMORROW to drive, bike or walk this subdivision. Sweetie responds better to animals than people, so you may want to bring your dog. 
If you live in this area and can post any kind of poster sings, *PLEASE DO SO.* We need signs along Ham-Mas, Tylersville, Maud- Hughes on poles near the Liberty Twp Kroger, near The Cone, corners of Cin-Day and Tylersville and Cin-Day and Ham-Mas.....and wherever you feel there will be maximum impact. We will pay a reward for her safe return, so mention that on your signs.
*IF YOU KNOW OF ANYONE WHO LIVES IN THIS AREA, ASK THEM TO LEAVE THEIR GARAGE DOORS OPEN ENOUGH TO ALLOW THE DOG TO COME IN ....AND TO LEAVE WATER FOR HER.....HAVE THEM BE SURE TO CHECK ALL AREAS OF THE GARAGE IN THE MORNING. THIS IS HOW ONE ESCAPEE WAS FOUND!! *
*IF YOU SEE THIS DOG, DO NOT APPROACH HER, BUT STAY CLOSE AND CALL BARB.* If you cannot reach Barb, call Gail at 513-484-5937. 
*OUT OF TOWN SEARCHERS*-- Gail lives 2.2 miles from Sweetie's foster home. FEEL FREE to use her house as a starting point, or as a place to crash or to refresh. Address is 7175 St. Alban's Way, Liberty Township, OH 45011... 513-755-6002 or 513-484-5937. In Mapquest and GPS.
*WE MUST FIND HER QUICKLY!*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*bE SURE*

BE SURE TO POST this dog and contact info and picture on FidoFinder.
Great resource for Lost and Found Dogs.
www.FidoFinder.com


Also post on Petfinder.com in Lost and Found section.

http://forums.petfinder.com/viewforum.php?f=5&sid=c397d7ec35613a1da9d4a71ad4d32d84


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

OH I pray she is found safe and sound.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor baby, wish I was closer! Hope she is found safe!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Have they posted this on Craigslist?


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Still missing, but has been sighted in the Cincinnati area*

Here's the latest update as of earlier tonight:


*EMERGENCY!!! TIME IS RUNNING OUT FOR US TO FIND SWEETIE ALIVE... WE MUST FIND HER THIS WEEKEND.... PLEASE HELP!*
There have been several sightings on Maud Hughes Road!!!
Sweetie was sighted on Maud Hughes Road in west Chester/Liberty Township last night and the night before. She was running on the road close to where Maud Huges intersects with Hamilton Mason and still had her leash attached to her. She has traveled about 1/2 mile, so she seems to be moving away from the site where she escaped. She appears to bve hiding by day and running at night. Both sightings were at approximately 3:30AM.
Cincinnati Volunteers: There is no parking along Maud hughes Road, but you can park in the Sleepy Hollow subdivision off Hamilton-Mason Road. You may also meet Gail at her house at 6:45am if you prefer (7175 St. Alban's Way, Liberty Township, 45011.
Louisville Volunteers: Contact Jane (502-893-5023). She will let you know the meeting place for the trip north.
During the search, if you do sight Sweetie, please don't attempt to chase her. Remain calm and try to keep her in your sight. Sit on the ground and try to talk softly to her. Be sure to have your cell phone with you and contact Barb O'Toole at 513-608-2058 immediately.
Sweetie is in an area with heavy traffic, wooded areas where her leash could get snagged, and coyotes. *WE MUST FIND HER THIS WEEKEND!*
If you are unable to physically aid in the search, please continue to pray for Sweeetie's safe return. We will keep you update on the search efforts and any future sightings.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

How incredibly sad!! Wish I could help in the search... but I will be keeping this girl in my thoughts and hoping she is found safe and sound!! 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Praying for Sweetie that she is found and safe!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*tips that might help*

A lady in PA recently lost her Golden REt. from a Puppy Mill and there were woods behind her parents house.
Vika was missing from July 5-July 14.
On July 14, Vika walked out of the woods behind her house and Becky's Mom saw her and she was home!!!

please share this with whoever is looking for her.

They might want to use a Humane trap from a Humane Society and put food and water in it and hopefully Sweetie will come out for the food.

Also, PLEASE tell them to check on FidoFinder and to post sweetie on FidoFinder and the Lost and Found Section of Petfinder.com


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Saturday evening update*

*SWEETIE IS STILL MISSING, BUT HAS BEEN SIGHTED SEVERAL TIMES!! CAN YOU HELP IN WEST CHESTER BETWEEN 7AM AND 11AM ON SUNDAY MORNING??*
Sweetie, the lost GRRAND foster dog, was reportedly sighted twice last night, both times within 2 blocks of the foster home where she escaped. We are so grateful that she appears (at least temporarily) to have moved back to the neighborhood and away from the busy roads. Her foster mom, Barb O' Toole, searched the neighborhood from 11pm Friday night until 5:30am Saturday morning and spotted Sweetie once, but she ran before she was able to get close to her. Two live animal traps will be set close to Barb's home tonight in hopes that she is hungry enough to enter. We are aware that Sweetie appears to be moving about at night and hiding during the daylight hours. 
Volunteers are needed tomorrow (Sunday) morning to aid in the distribution of more fliers throughout the neighborhood, providing instructions to neighbors on how they can aid in Sweetie's rescue. Can you commit to helping with the distribution of these fliers?? Concerned individuals have been calling for updates on the search efforts, but very few have actually offered to aid in the search. We desperately need your help if we are going to find our girl!! We would be so grateful for a team of folks to help between 7am and 11am tomorrow (Sunday) morning. If you would be willing to give an hour or two tomorrow, please contact Gail Wunderlin-Beigh at: 513-755-6002 (H) or 513-484-5937 (Cell). Leave a message for Gail indicating the time that you will commit to helping us. You would report to Gail's home at 7175 St. Alban's Way, Liberty Township and would be given a map of the area, fliers to distribute, and would be assigned specific streets to distribute those fliers. Once again, we feel that time is essential if we are going to be able to save Sweetie!! Please call Gail with your offer to help!!!
GRRAND wants to thank everyone who has helped in the search for Sweetie! Your efforts are always appreciated


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jeremy*

Jeremy

Have they considered using a humane trap.
Also search the woods too. That's where this lady from PA found her dog just recently.
Also, check on FidoFinder to see if anyone has found her.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

They were supposed to set two traps last night, but I haven't heard anything on if they've gotten her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying she is found.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Here's an e-mail I received just about thirty minutes ago with the latest news on this girl.

UPDATE ON SWEETIE... 
Well, we go west, she goes east! The good news is that Sweetie is still within the same 1/2 mile radius of Barb's home. 
Today was an example of caring and compassion in action. Twenty Cincinnati and Dayton volunteers personally canvassed EVERY street within the 1/2 mile of where she has been spotted, and then went streets beyond-- 1200 fliers were personally delivered or left on doors. Three church services were covered (fliers on windshields). Ten new, large, color posters were placed along thoroughfares that see thousands of cars each day. People we talked to today referenced the "big orange signs", so the word is out and we now have thousands of eyes looking for her. Special thanks to Jill Draime, an angel who arrived at 7:00 am with the news that she could print the fliers at her office for FREE (with color photos), Gary and Nancy Ming for their nighttime vigils, Bill Gunderson for his numerous trips from Louisville to assist, Jim the Pet Detective for the use of his humane trap, Pam from Precious Secrets Sheltie Rescue and a HOST of folks who simply asked "How can I help". A MILLION THANK YOUs to everyone in Cincinnati for their help... and very special THANKS to Gail Wunderlin-Beigh for coordinating the entire search effort over the past several days!!
It would appear that Sweetie is trying to come "home". She gets close and then heads off. So the go-forward strategy is to bait and set the humane traps, allow her access to Barb's garage and sit... and wait... to see if she feels confident enough to approach the trap or Barb's garage. At this juncture, other than constant word of mouth, there is little additional communications work that will be of much benefit, given her "close to home" behavior. But every sighting, every call gives us hope confirmation that she is still alive and tells us where the traps should be set! We'll assess as the search progress to determine if we can/should be taking other actions. Please keep Sweetie in your prayers as she tries to find her way to safety.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

thanks for the update and we will pray for her.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Got another update on her this evening. They still haven't caught her, but she is being spotted more often


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Any update on Jubilee*

Any update on Jubilee?


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Haven't heard anything yet; I'll let you know as soon as I hear anything


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

*THEY GOT HER!* She was caught early this morning and is being taken to the vet to get checked out later this afternoon.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is great news!!! Hopefully she will be ok just hungry and tired.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Thank goodness !


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

kyguy78 said:


> *THEY GOT HER!* She was caught early this morning and is being taken to the vet to get checked out later this afternoon.



Hallelujah!!!! That's the best news today!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

So glad to hear the good news! Haven't been able to stop thinking about this sweet girl!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oh my god*

OH my God!
God answered my prayers-haven't been able to stop thinking about her!!


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

It seems there's a new solution if you have a lost dog. They said one of the animal trackers they used suggested that they cook beef in a crockpot next to a window during the night. Sure enough, she showed up at 5:00am this morning. They opened the front door and she walked right in.


----------

